# help on co2



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

i have a pressurised co2 bottle now and it is regulated to 1 bubble every 3 seconds the tank is a 29 gallon and i have 3small plants

i have feed the output tube staight into the substrate and i can see 1 bubble every 1 minute rising to the surface ( a small bubble) 
this would mean that the water is absorbing the co2 yes?and is one bubble every 3 second to much or not enough or a good start

thks


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

plant discussion?


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> plant discussion?


really interlectual answer mate


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Are you regulating the bubbles through a bubble counter, or are did you set it by the end of the hose and then jam the hose into the substrate? Why aren't you using a diffuser or feeding it directly into the intake of a canister filter?


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

jacks said:


> plant discussion?


really interlectual answer mate
[/quote]

I think he is reffering to the point that you are in the wrong forum. However your tank is absorbing the Co2. In regards to how much is enough I do not have an answer for you.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I would say no, once the bubble leaves the bottom it will fly right to the top and into space. An easy way to get the co2 into break up into the water would be like bio stated, put it near your intake of a canister filter and I would say only a canister, I believe the bio wheel hang on back filters would lose the co2 once it got to the top the filter, because it is not inclosed. What I do is this...

AS ILLUSTRATED.........incoming co2 enters the medication bottle and spins around for awhile. The co2 bubble will then get sucked into the line on top( this is what I call the recycling line) This line is attached to the powerheads air line. Because of the powerhead pushing water past the airline opening it cause a vacuum (just like the python cleaner) this is what cause the co2 bubble to be taken inside the powerhead. Once inside the powerhead the bubble get broken up into small pieces and shot back into the medication bottle where it will slowly enter into the tank. I find I have to produce less co2 with this method because I can keep it in the tank longer and it breaks the co2 into very small pieces. works very well.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> I would say no, once the bubble leaves the bottom it will fly right to the top and into space. An easy way to get the co2 into break up into the water would be like bio stated, put it near your intake of a canister filter and I would say only a canister, I believe the bio wheel hang on back filters would lose the co2 once it got to the top the filter, because it is not inclosed. What I do is this...
> 
> AS ILLUSTRATED.........incoming co2 enters the medication bottle and spins around for awhile. The co2 bubble will then get sucked into the line on top( this is what I call the recycling line) This line is attached to the powerheads air line. Because of the powerhead pushing water past the airline opening it cause a vacuum (just like the python cleaner) this is what cause the co2 bubble to be taken inside the powerhead. Once inside the powerhead the bubble get broken up into small pieces and shot back into the medication bottle where it will slowly enter into the tank. I find I have to produce less co2 with this method because I can keep it in the tank longer and it breaks the co2 into very small pieces. works very well.


thks for the info

i like that set up looks like a winner i will try this set up myself
[/quote]
how much for a powerhead with an airline fitting


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BAM...http://www.aquatraders.com/ex100powerhead.aspx....this will work just fine.



jacks said:


> I would say no, once the bubble leaves the bottom it will fly right to the top and into space. An easy way to get the co2 into break up into the water would be like bio stated, put it near your intake of a canister filter and I would say only a canister, I believe the bio wheel hang on back filters would lose the co2 once it got to the top the filter, because it is not inclosed. What I do is this...
> BAM.....http://www.aquatraders.com/ex100powerhead.aspx.......it is a small one but all you are using it for is to move the co2 around, so this will work fine and it is cheap as hell.
> 
> AS ILLUSTRATED.........incoming co2 enters the medication bottle and spins around for awhile. The co2 bubble will then get sucked into the line on top( this is what I call the recycling line) This line is attached to the powerheads air line. Because of the powerhead pushing water past the airline opening it cause a vacuum (just like the python cleaner) this is what cause the co2 bubble to be taken inside the powerhead. Once inside the powerhead the bubble get broken up into small pieces and shot back into the medication bottle where it will slowly enter into the tank. I find I have to produce less co2 with this method because I can keep it in the tank longer and it breaks the co2 into very small pieces. works very well.


thks for the info

i like that set up looks like a winner i will try this set up myself
[/quote]
how much for a powerhead with an airline fitting
[/quote]


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> I would say no, once the bubble leaves the bottom it will fly right to the top and into space. An easy way to get the co2 into break up into the water would be like bio stated, put it near your intake of a canister filter and I would say only a canister, I believe the bio wheel hang on back filters would lose the co2 once it got to the top the filter, because it is not inclosed. What I do is this...
> BAM.....http://www.aquatraders.com/ex100powerhead.aspx.......it is a small one but all you are using it for is to move the co2 around, so this will work fine and it is cheap as hell.
> 
> AS ILLUSTRATED.........incoming co2 enters the medication bottle and spins around for awhile. The co2 bubble will then get sucked into the line on top( this is what I call the recycling line) This line is attached to the powerheads air line. Because of the powerhead pushing water past the airline opening it cause a vacuum (just like the python cleaner) this is what cause the co2 bubble to be taken inside the powerhead. Once inside the powerhead the bubble get broken up into small pieces and shot back into the medication bottle where it will slowly enter into the tank. I find I have to produce less co2 with this method because I can keep it in the tank longer and it breaks the co2 into very small pieces. works very well.


thks for the info

i like that set up looks like a winner i will try this set up myself
[/quote]
how much for a powerhead with an airline fitting
[/quote]
[/quote]
i got another powerhead andbuilta filter around it i also made a little hole in the base for the co2 now no bubbles are reraching the surface happy days


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!!!! happy growing


jacks said:


> I would say no, once the bubble leaves the bottom it will fly right to the top and into space. An easy way to get the co2 into break up into the water would be like bio stated, put it near your intake of a canister filter and I would say only a canister, I believe the bio wheel hang on back filters would lose the co2 once it got to the top the filter, because it is not inclosed. What I do is this...
> BAM.....http://www.aquatraders.com/ex100powerhead.aspx.......it is a small one but all you are using it for is to move the co2 around, so this will work fine and it is cheap as hell.
> 
> AS ILLUSTRATED.........incoming co2 enters the medication bottle and spins around for awhile. The co2 bubble will then get sucked into the line on top( this is what I call the recycling line) This line is attached to the powerheads air line. Because of the powerhead pushing water past the airline opening it cause a vacuum (just like the python cleaner) this is what cause the co2 bubble to be taken inside the powerhead. Once inside the powerhead the bubble get broken up into small pieces and shot back into the medication bottle where it will slowly enter into the tank. I find I have to produce less co2 with this method because I can keep it in the tank longer and it breaks the co2 into very small pieces. works very well.


thks for the info

i like that set up looks like a winner i will try this set up myself
[/quote]
how much for a powerhead with an airline fitting
[/quote]
[/quote]
i got another powerhead andbuilta filter around it i also made a little hole in the base for the co2 now no bubbles are reraching the surface happy days
[/quote]


----------



## oayl (Sep 3, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> I would say no, once the bubble leaves the bottom it will fly right to the top and into space. An easy way to get the co2 into break up into the water would be like bio stated, put it near your intake of a canister filter and I would say only a canister, I believe the bio wheel hang on back filters would lose the co2 once it got to the top the filter, because it is not inclosed. What I do is this...
> BAM.....http://www.aquatraders.com/ex100powerhead.aspx.......it is a small one but all you are using it for is to move the co2 around, so this will work fine and it is cheap as hell.
> 
> AS ILLUSTRATED.........incoming co2 enters the medication bottle and spins around for awhile. The co2 bubble will then get sucked into the line on top( this is what I call the recycling line) This line is attached to the powerheads air line. Because of the powerhead pushing water past the airline opening it cause a vacuum (just like the python cleaner) this is what cause the co2 bubble to be taken inside the powerhead. Once inside the powerhead the bubble get broken up into small pieces and shot back into the medication bottle where it will slowly enter into the tank. I find I have to produce less co2 with this method because I can keep it in the tank longer and it breaks the co2 into very small pieces. works very well.


thks for the info

i like that set up looks like a winner i will try this set up myself
[/quote]
how much for a powerhead with an airline fitting
[/quote]
[/quote]
i got another powerhead andbuilta filter around it i also made a little hole in the base for the co2 now no bubbles are reraching the surface happy days
[/quote]
[/quote]
hey i saw ur setup and its similar ti mine. do you turn off the powerhead of the co2 when the lights are also out? the plants can only take sa co2 when there are lights right? for photosynthesis to happen?

or.. do u use the powerhead to add a lil more current in your tank?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I just ordered the red sea co2 system for my 10 gal. This will shut off at night because like you said co2 is not needed. For the time being it runs all of the time. Come monday I will have this set up. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=15526


----------



## oayl (Sep 3, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> I just ordered the red sea co2 system for my 10 gal. This will shut off at night because like you said co2 is not needed. For the time being it runs all of the time. Come monday I will have this set up. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=15526


so shutting it off at night wouldnt have anything to do with the PH levels and water parameters?

just an OT question for support as well.. u think its better to have 24/7 current for an elongatus or 12hr intervals? cuz i also use the powerhead of my co2 for my tank current


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

oayl said:


> I just ordered the red sea co2 system for my 10 gal. This will shut off at night because like you said co2 is not needed. For the time being it runs all of the time. Come monday I will have this set up. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=15526


so shutting it off at night wouldnt have anything to do with the PH levels and water parameters?

just an OT question for support as well.. u think its better to have 24/7 current for an elongatus or 12hr intervals? cuz i also use the powerhead of my co2 for my tank current
[/quote]
the co2 should be shut off at night although if you are running a diy co2 system without a solenoid to shut it off when the light timers trip I would say as long as your drop checker is in range, your fish should be fine. Like I said I am running mine as of right now 24 hours a day and my fish are cool. It is a waste of co2 running 24 hours. Come monday my problem will be solved with my new co2 system.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

my bad I didnt see your other ? I would say run that current 24/7 elongs are used to the currents in the wild. I believe it makes for a healthy fish.


----------



## oayl (Sep 3, 2005)

damn... i think i need to upgrade my co2 system to so that i could get better plants for my tank.. hehe

anyways, thanks for your help dude!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

oayl said:


> damn... i think i need to upgrade my co2 system to so that i could get better plants for my tank.. hehe
> 
> anyways, thanks for your help dude!


dont get me wrong DIY co2 works just fine. All I am saying is they could be more efficient. Good luck with your tank and lets see some pics.


----------

